# Flight Simulator X - Receiving error message[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## JacobsMom (May 12, 2008)

Help! We are trying to install Flight Simulator X onto our computer which has Windows XP Home Version 2, SP 2. We are getting an error message which reads: "E:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Flight Simulator X\ui.dll - Verify that file exists and that you can access it." I have no idea what to do now!!!:upset: Help me, please!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Flight Simulator X - Receiving error message*

Are you getting that error message during installation or when trying to run the game after installation?


----------



## JacobsMom (May 12, 2008)

It is a message we get when we are trying to install the game for the first time.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to E:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Flight Simulator X and see if the *ui.dll* file is there.

Is E: your CD drive, a hard drive or a virtual drive?

Are you using the original CD or a backup copy?


----------



## JacobsMom (May 12, 2008)

We are trying to install from the original set of CD's that we just bought from Best Buy. The E: drive is the drive for the CD's. And, yes, the file is located on the CD.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is ui.dll missing from E:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Flight Simulator X ?

Does your computer meet the minimum requirements listed on the side of the game box?

From what I've been reading, ui.dll could be related to Microsoft's .NET Framework, which is needed for some installations, not only Flight Sim. Download and install .NET from *here*, then reboot and try installing Flight Sim again.


----------

